# First build!! Cabinet conversion



## thorny (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I've been checking out all builds on the diy threads and I thought I'd give it a crack out of an old Tv unit I got for free . I'll keep adding photos as I progress.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squidlinc (Apr 23, 2016)

Looking good  I'll be interested to see how that rock wall turns out! 

Are you planning on putting anything down on the wooden base to protect against moisture? I laid down some Perspex and it also made cleaning a lot easier. Otherwise coating with whatever sealer that you're using on the rock wall would be fine. 

If I were you I would totally turn the top drawer into a basking box 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks great so far. I hate cutting polystyrene, so damn messy! Hot wire cutters are so handy but I never remember to get one


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks good... great free gift too.


----------



## thorny (Apr 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorny (Apr 24, 2016)

Fest coat of render done! I'm going to paint the render and the clear pond seal the whole interior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 25, 2016)

[MENTION=42306]thorny[/MENTION], that looks great, can you tell me what sort of products you used for the rockwall? 
*i am making an enclosure and made the background out of cement and it weights a tonne now . My next project im thinking plastering it onto polystyrene..


----------



## Snapped (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks great, love the rock wall. Are you going to use the bottom half as well?


----------



## thorny (Apr 26, 2016)

I used foam boxes from my local IGA and just used render on that which I will paint and then pond clear. I don't have any plans for the bottom as yet but it is something I will think about doing at a later date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorny (May 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorny (May 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorny (May 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorny (Jun 16, 2016)

Almost done!!!
picking up the glass tomorrow and an appropriate climbing branch and it will be time to move in!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks pretty rad dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCR62 (Nov 2, 2016)

How did this end up? I'm about to start my first enclosure using the same style cabinet.


----------



## Krotz (Dec 23, 2017)

DCR62 said:


> How did this end up? I'm about to start my first enclosure using the same style cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 319287


How did yours end up? I'm eager to see this as well


----------



## Bungie71 (Jan 9, 2018)

I am picking up a cabinet tomorrow to be converted for my first snake (still deciding what to get I am looking at possibly a Bredli or any of the ither breess of carpet pythons) I was wonsering if you could pissibly give a step by step on how you created the wall eg. Fixing to cabinet, how you created shapes (either heat or shaving the foam and types of paints used and how to prevent deterioration over time. And any other advice on sealing the cabinet


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 13, 2018)

The start of my ackies set up.. looks crappy now.. I will post up progress shots.. have a few ideas in this thing I call a head also so see if it comes to fruition
Will start adding the render to it (3 coats) and then the sealer.. any suggestions please let me know [emoji6]








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 13, 2018)

Double post ([emoji6])

Here is a all most finished first layer 2 more to go [emoji29]

Got loads more to do.. but I have a question on a sealer.. next post I'll show ya 

It's down here [emoji652]️[emoji652]️[emoji652]️[emoji652]️











Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 13, 2018)

Triple post [emoji16]..

Can I use this a a sealer for the enclourse! I'm 50/50 on it.. A: it's free and I can really apply a thick coat! But B: is it harmful for my critters..
Which is not what I want .. thoughts?








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## haydn (Jan 14, 2018)

hey Murph_BTK whats the size of the enclosure, is that normal foam that comes with tvs etc or is it a special type of foam?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 15, 2018)

haydn said:


> hey Murph_BTK whats the size of the enclosure, is that normal foam that comes with tvs etc or is it a special type of foam?


Hey mate, i went to a local furniture store and asked them to keep me a large bag of Styrofoam, and basically drew up a plan on the cabinet and also on paper, from there i stuck it down with PVA glue and used that expand foam in between the cracks etc, let it set for a year  cut away the straight edges and the foam pieces to shape the rocks. from there its just grout / PVA glue etc, 
there a hundreds of clips on you tube that's how i learnt and it was all trail and error...

the enclosure dimensions are 900 wide 1200 high 700 deep ( approx)


----------



## haydn (Jan 15, 2018)

it took a year to set? is that expand foam from bunnings? how many ackies in that enclosure?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 15, 2018)

haydn said:


> it took a year to set? is that expand foam from bunnings? how many ackies in that enclosure?


Hahaha I did most of the foam stuff a year ago. And them couldn't be bothered.. it wasn't until the weekend I looked at it and thought get to it.. it should be finished in a month .. it will hold 2 ackies I have plenty of love and branches to incorporate into this plus some greenery also.. I'll post more pics next weekend 


And yep foam from bunnings..


Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## haydn (Jan 15, 2018)

is that foam in a can heavy when it dries out?


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jan 15, 2018)

haydn said:


> is that foam in a can heavy when it dries out?



Not at all, very very light


----------



## haydn (Jan 15, 2018)

if that stuff touches your skin is it hard to remove?


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jan 16, 2018)

haydn said:


> if that stuff touches your skin is it hard to remove?



Haha avoid it at all costs! It expands into every nick and groove on your skin, you can pick majority of it off, however from personal experience, you won't get it all off. Any small remaining bits come off when your skin does


----------

